

Ask HN: Anyone want my Haskell and Lisp tutorials domains? - ScottWhigham

LearnItFirst.com (my startup) owns LearnLisp.com and LearnHaskell.com. We originally had planned to develop courses around these but plans have changed. If you want them, drop me a note (email in my profile). I paid $20 apiece for them so I'll sell them for the same.<p>I'll only sell them to someone who is active in the Lisp and Haskell communities; I'd rather renew them than have them go to some domain search spammers. These domains will auto-renew on Feb 21 and, if they do, I'll just hold on to them or sell them for $30/ea.
======
romland
Very generous offer. I'd expect both of them can become somewhat valuable once
they have some content and a bit of SEO.

I'm curious, though, why don't you just aggregate some content on to them?
Perhaps throw up a blog or two, some Google Ad's and Amazon links? It doesn't
take that much work once you have the implementation in place. (Okay, it would
be hard for ME to maintain it, but that's because I have an attention span of
a goldfish when it comes to writing)

I'm not active in either of the communities, so don't see this as an
application. :)

~~~
ScottWhigham
Well, for starters, I don't know the first thing about Lisp or Haskell - I
bought the domains because (a) we do training on technology, and (b) it was
during a time in which we were having separate domains/websites for each
technology (now we just have learnitfirst.com). So I wouldn't be able to do
anything with it from a content-perspective. In the end the amount of time I
think I would have to spend on it to make it not suck would not be worth the
amount it would make!

I'd rather these go to someone who would be active in the community who could
help others.

